# Out of state slumlords



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Second call today. Wash machine drain stoppage at run down rental property. Tenant takes us to small building behind main house. As I approach I see 11/2" pvc stubbed out wall and pressure ells connecting it to a 2" pvc pipe.
No vent and no trap inside. At that point it was obvious this was done by a
hack. Ran k50 with 5/8 cable while my wife called landlord to let him know what we found. Put in 21' of cable and it starts binding up. Pull out cable roots on head. Dump wash machine and drain still backs up. Go outside and notice water in yard about 8 feet from laundry building. Dig down and find
2" pvc going into a plastic 35 gal drum. Call landlord back and this jerk first accuses me of not running cable and just wanting to change piping that has been working fine for years. I tell him his tenant is standing here with us looking at the pipe and tank. I also tell him I can email him pictures but he says no. Than he wants to know why I can't just pump the barrel out for him.
I tell him the entire set up is not code and will have to be hooked to city sewer. I get more attitude from him. Told him to keep his money I am done arguing with him. Tomorrow I will get my pound of flesh when I drop in
and inform our plumbing inspector. Laundry building is in back of property. I hope building sewer goes out the front. It will cost him a chunk of money
Because I doubt he will make pitch.Might have to drop in lift station.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

The bear said:


> Second call today. Wash machine drain stoppage at run down rental property. Tenant takes us to small building behind main house. As I approach I see 11/2" pvc stubbed out wall and pressure ells connecting it to a 2" pvc pipe.
> No vent and no trap inside. At that point it was obvious this was done by a
> hack. Ran k50 with 5/8 cable while my wife called landlord to let him know what we found. Put in 21' of cable and it starts binding up. Pull out cable roots on head. Dump wash machine and drain still backs up. Go outside and notice water in yard about 8 feet from laundry building. Dig down and find
> 2" pvc going into a plastic 35 gal drum. Call landlord back and this jerk first accuses me of not running cable and just wanting to change piping that has been working fine for years. I tell him his tenant is standing here with us looking at the pipe and tank. I also tell him I can email him pictures but he says no. Than he wants to know why I can't just pump the barrel out for him.
> ...


Should have made sure about the money when you took the call ...

I listen to the problem them I ask you is there to pay the invoice or give me your credit card now...

You missed the most important point of money ...


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Sorry forgot to mention customer was quoted price on phone and credit card info was received. Hard to believe but I told him to keep his money. I will get my retribution when I turn his butt in to the city.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

The bear said:


> Sorry forgot to mention customer was quoted price on phone and credit card info was received. Hard to believe but I told him to keep his money. I will get my retribution when I turn his butt in to the city.


Did you leave a bill ... If so run the card


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

The bear said:


> Sorry forgot to mention customer was quoted price on phone and credit card info was received. Hard to believe but I told him to keep his money. I will get my retribution when I turn his butt in to the city.


Why not charge him and turn him in!


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

Have had my run ins with slumlords before, always get your money upfront when doing busines with them.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Call your local sewer authority and state EPA. That will take care of the issues....
After the plumbing inspector.. And the building department...

Tenant may end up having to move though...


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

At least it was a plastic barrel. There are loads of them here 1940s houses that were crappy when new. Had one where the tenant had 3 layers of rugs on the floor to keep from falling through.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

A rule of thumb that has been forgotten here (since the Great Recession) is that the owner has to be there.

Period.

50% of my problems have been from absent owners.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

I refuse to work on absentee owner property been burned too many times by slumlords. I have a few I will work for that I have met in person and trust to pay me. I give them the option to allow tenants to pay me also. I had a scumbag stop American express payment on a service call once because the day after I did a cleaning and tune up on oil fired boiler the tennant ran out of oil. like that was my fault? I had to go to the county and put a lein on the property to get paid 6 months later. 3 out of 5 landlords leave a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Landlords always must be present. Property management companies, well the one I still deal with, is on a 30 day billing but usually pays within a week. I won't even take a credit card without them present first to sign the invoice, and okay the work. Those Bas*ds will charge back. After 5 years in business the only bill I was unable to collect was from a landlord.

I got him back though. I won't go into details but, lets just say he incurred some personal expenses that well exceeded my invoice...


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

My favorite method is show up at 2am to the guys house with a curb key Christmas eve when they have a house full of people staying there. Quietly shuting the valve at the street giving it that little extra torque that snaps the rod off the valve 4' below finished grade. Then heading home for a merry Christmas thinking about how they will brush their teeth in the morning.


----------

